# Stupid question about headlight washers..



## 2500LSS (Nov 16, 2010)

my sister recently bought an 06 TT 225 6sp from a fellow vortexer's father - 45k, nice car. 

question is this: 

I'm not with the car - i'm in MA/she's in Albany - and she wants to know... 

is it possible to use the windshield washers only, without the headlight nozzles activating? 

one of them has been popping out; and not going back into its hole - snowy/icy weather. 

thanks, 

joe


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

they should only activate when the headlights are on. You would have to disable the pump (lower pump connection in d side fenderwell) to kill the alien operation as that pump is active when the headlights are turned "on". 

Not sure...haven't heard of a VAGCOM way or wiring changing to disable it. I removed mine due to a FMIC install and the fact that I just didn't use them... 


Joe


----------



## 2500LSS (Nov 16, 2010)

ahhh. 

i was hoping it was a, 

'pull the wiper stalk halfway' for windshield situation. 

i'll let her know, they're not a bad thing 

if they're still not working properly - she got a full audi warranty, i'll have them look at it. 

Are they electric motors?? or just powered by the washer fluid pressure?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

They come on after you hold the washer spray for 3-4 seconds, which is why I do quick sprays instead of holding it. Oh wait, I had to rip them out for the FMIC, I quick spray so the pressure doesn't blow up the plugged reservoir :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

l88m22vette said:


> They come on after you hold the washer spray for 3-4 seconds, which is why I do quick sprays instead of holding it. Oh wait, I had to rip them out for the FMIC, I quick spray so the pressure doesn't blow up the plugged reservoir :laugh:


 :thumbup:


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

l88m22vette said:


> They come on after you hold the washer spray for 3-4 seconds, which is why I do quick sprays instead of holding it. Oh wait, I had to rip them out for the FMIC, I quick spray so the pressure doesn't blow up the plugged reservoir :laugh:


 if you pull the plug from the lower motor in the res...you won't have to worry about this... 



Joe


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

2500LSS said:


> ahhh.
> 
> i was hoping it was a,
> 
> ...


 there is a second motor in the bottom of the tank for the aliens...however, it is largely pressure acutated by a buildup of pressure and fluid supplied by that second motor. 
could be a piece of debris or something in the way causing the problem...though, it is winter too. 

Joe


----------



## falling angel (Oct 9, 2009)

oooor you could just pull the fuse out. Seriously, one fuse only for these. I forget the number off the top of my head but it's in there.


----------



## 2500LSS (Nov 16, 2010)

well, her sled's under full warranty - if there's a physical problem; they'll fix it. 

she's had all jettas prior to this - the phone call went something like, 



'JOEY - WTF is wrong with my front bumper; this block that keeps falling out; 

oh wait... 

it fixed itself?" 


... you know...  

:laugh:


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

falling angel said:


> oooor you could just pull the fuse out. Seriously, one fuse only for these. I forget the number off the top of my head but it's in there.


 might want to check that unless its a model year discrepancy...but there is more than just the headlight washers on the fuse circuit that controls this. I know...because I checked mine originally on my front mount install thinking the same thing. 

Joe


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

falling angel said:


> oooor you could just pull the fuse out. Seriously, one fuse only for these. I forget the number off the top of my head but it's in there.


 
i did this due to my bumper shave, so they're no longer there... the fuse is labeled "headlight washers" ... it's pretty common sense


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

will have to look if thats the case... I don't recall seeing it! but looking at this it does list a 20amp fuse for headlight washer relay system in position 33 










Don't recall my fuse panel stating that...thought something was shared. Will check and report back. 

Joe


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

and confirmed...I did pull it. Position 33. Easy enough. 

Joe


----------



## 2500LSS (Nov 16, 2010)

:thumbup: 

TT people : good.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice! (runs down to garage)


----------

